
LiquidHaskell Is a GHC Plugin - Tehnix
https://ucsd-progsys.github.io/liquidhaskell-blog/2020/08/20/lh-as-a-ghc-plugin.lhs/
======
unhammer
> you can ship refinement type specifications within plain Haskell packages

That's pretty great. I've heard comments that using LH for performance

    
    
        foo bar = frobnicate (head bar) -- LH has checked that bar is nonempty, save a cycle or two
    

would become unsafe if it's put in a library depended on by a client that
_doesn 't_ check it with LH. It seems like this is issue pretty much solved
now :-)

